# Question about Housing Allowance



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I know that most apartment/villa rentals require a full payment up front for housing. Do employers who offer a housing allowance give you the full amount up front? 

Or, should I expect to pay the full amount for housing out of my own pocket? I'm just ring to figure out whether I need to come up with 180-200k BEFORE I move out to Dubai. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Companies who offer housing allowance usually offer it upfront. But double check with your own company.


----------



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

From my personal experience, yes the housing allowance is paid up-front. 

From what I have seen on the forum before, there are a variety of things that can happen, employer might give it to you upfront, give you the monthly allowance but you have to pay the upfront cost, you take out a loan to pay the rent.

It is best to talk to your employer as soon as you can. In most cases, because of the nature of the rental market in Dubai, employers are willing to pay the allowance when rent is due.

Hope it helps.


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. Much appreciated!


----------

